# HS80-Need help finding year or exact model?



## Mister plow (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying to find exact model between TAS-WA-WAS for my old HS80...

The vin number is:SA1-1117819 and the honda GX240 is:GC04-1186459
The model on the side is HS80.

My father bought this unit close to 1995...

Is there's many difference between each model?
Could someone can help me with this.... 

THanks A lot!:wavetowel2:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can send a PM to [email protected] and see if he can help you with the year.

On the other hand:
TA is a track unit with NO electric start
TAS is a track unit with electric start
WA is a wheel unit with NO electric start
WAS is a wheel unit with electric start

Going by this Honda site it is an 87-91 unit, but going by the high serial number I am guessing is a 90-91 unit (check the link below).

Plano Power Equipment Online Store - Honda Snowblower Parts by Model Number


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Mister Plow


----------



## Mister plow (Jan 17, 2016)

*thanks*

Thanks....this is exactly what i needed!:wavetowel2:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Mister plow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to find exact model between TAS-WA-WAS for my old HS80...


TAS = track, electric start
WA = wheel, pull-start
WAS = wheel, electric start

My database goes back to about 1999, and records older than that are not always searchable. The serial number comes up "Not Found" on my system, sorry.


----------

